# VB Pier



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Anyone going out today? Just rode by, there's about a dozen people out there, don't know if they're catching anything yet. Going to head out in a few minutes here once I run to the bank so I can snag me a season pass.


----------



## Mr.P (Sep 1, 2009)

Heard they caught a humpback whale at little island.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I walked out on the pier today for a couple minutes, didn't look like anything happening. Nobody at the Rudee Rail either. I was just riding my bike out there for a couple hours, so I wasn't on the pier long.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

There where a couple croaker, blues, and skates caught. By the time I got out there, the wind was gusting some kind of terrible, couldn't cast a 1.5 oz kroc spoon more then 25 yards. I'll be back out tomorrow, #9 on the season pass list, better believe I'm going to use the heeell out of it.
Also, off season hours are 8 to 8.


----------



## cavalier fisher (May 13, 2009)

I just found out I'll be interning in Va Beach close to the oceanfront this summer. How much is the season pass for Va Beach Pier? Also, how much is it just for one day? It might be worth just getting the season pass since I'll be out there quite a bit. :fishing: Thanks


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

123.50 for the seasonal, 8 bucks for daily. You'd be better off at with the seasonal pass to be honest, even if you don't fish and you're at the boardwalk, it saves you from having to spend money just to sit down there or look around.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

So after about 15 uses then ur in the "profit" zone... not bad! Does that pier allow you to bring a buddy for free? I think Lynnhaven does. If so then that ain't a bad deal.


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

haha thats a big negative on the free buddy thing at VB pier. Theyre gonna get their dollar anywhere they can.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeeaah, they'll roll you any chance they get. Don't even bother trying to get him to just pay the $2 visitor fee and sneaking a fishing pole in his hands, they check.

Today was miserable. Couple skates, probably a half dozen small croaker caught, no blues. I was targeting blues the whole time, didn't catch shit but a cold. That's what I get for wearing shorts and flip-flops. Also, they have a new sign up at the front, I'll take a picture of it tomorrow.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Not much caught yesterday. Gill net wrapped in the pier snagged all the croaker, didn't see a single one landed. Couple of skates, whole helluva lot of blow toads. There where some birds, dolphins, and I'm guessing blues working a big bait ball a few hundred yards north of the pier, they never got close enough to cast, but they where tearing it up. Still haven't caught my first salt fish of the year


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

I was there this morning and caught 2 tautogs, 1 30 inch striper, 6 blues, 2 blowtoads, and i got broke off by a very large drum probaly 40 plus lbs.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Some people have all the luck..
Reckon we can deck another marlin this year?


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

I couldnt tell ya but that white marlin gave us the run of our lives last year! Remember all the people running outta the water and screaming shark shark? haha


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

hey james r u sure it was a red drum??? did u see it????


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

I was just jokin man. lol


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

It was probably a cobia. They both look alike in the water.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

your prolly right drew. imma start pinnin next week


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

I've been pinning all week, keep getting big smacks popping my blow toads and hake's off the clip.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Also, NOTHING caught today. Saw like two blow toads, and one skate. Came back about 6 hours later, asked one of the guys who didn't leave since I left, said someone caught a hake. It was god awfully slow today.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

man i wanna catch a hake


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Big live baits on the bottom son, you should know this.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

yea man i forgot. gonna put a big croaker on a FF. Might even try a live skate for the giants. the striped yellow bellied puppy mullet runnin yet? I hear theyre gettin into em in rudee


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't forget your steel leaders.
I've seen a few sky, none getting close enough yet though.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

i got 2 drum at sandbridge beach last night thats why i was asking if u saw it or not


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

gotcha ribs. I got steel drew man im not a dummy! how big did they look? pushin 80 id imagine?


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

not really only 40-45in. nice fish. yall think im joking??


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Idk. i dont guess


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

thats cool.the people that know me believe me


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Never said I didnt believe you. Cool if you did, i was just jokin bout mine. lol


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

i wasen't sure if u were or not but they are at the shoals and i have talked to some other people that has said they have caugh some at sandbridge thats why i went


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Chris, thats why you text me that info not share it with the rest of the awesome fisherman. Nice catch.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome fisherman? You must be kidding ntkg, i stink


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

gonna give it a try again tomorrow!!!! drum drum here i come!!!!


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Do work


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

95+ easy.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Drew if i was you id forget the pier and ride my hoop'd to sandbridge.


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

yep i hooked up with a cobe today..fought him for about an hour, lost him in the pilingings,, blow toad on the pin rig was the bait of choice, keep them blowed up is the key, seen 2 spades on the piling i lost the cobe on...lol u guys r funny.


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

are we rushing summer any??


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Possibly......


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Sanbridge is a weee bit too far on the hoop-d.
Us? Rushing summer? Naah, you just ain't fishing the right spots.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

thanks andrew. fish are there u just gotta be at the right spot at the right time


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

talked to a good source today, the drum are in, im seeing black and red..next week peelers will be avaible the drum wont miss this.


----------

